# Whitfield Co 2011-2012



## HuntFan (Oct 10, 2012)

Acorns everywhere, moon is getting darker & starting to see alot of deer.  What about you guys?


----------



## SwingDinger (Nov 9, 2012)

where do u hunt in whitfield? i checke out a few places over in redwine cove and never saw the first sign of deer life at all.


----------

